# Topics > Smart things >  Wishbone, smart thermometer, Joy WingTech, New York, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@joywingtech9675

facebook.com/joy.wingtech

twitter.com/joywingtech

"Wishbone: The World's Smallest Smart Thermometer" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "Smart Thermometer Wishbone Makes Taking Your Baby’s Temperature Easier"

by Catherine Shu
February 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wishbone: the world's smallest smart thermometer 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> Wishbone is the world's smallest and easiest-to-use smart thermometer. It can accurately check body, object or environment temperature in seconds. Wishbone has a distinctive Y shaped design that makes it easier to use and looks very different from other thermometers on the market. Its App can track and graph temperature data and is compatible with both IOS and Android devices.

----------

